# Solved: not sure if this is a virus or something else



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I am having trouble with my machine. I was looking for ways to speed up when I came to TSG. I read some and ended up by installing IE9 and Process Explorer. I also downloaded and scanned with MalwareBytes and SuperAntiSpyware. Only SAS found 3 tracking cookies. Today I came to TSG to read up some more on Handles and Threads, and IE9 was buggy. It kept logging me out as I changed pages after logging in. I did eventually get posted but I pretty much have to use FF to use TSG now. I was using the info posted for others and since I couldn't find anything wrong I have downloaded HijackThis and after some problem due to being unfamiliar with using FF to download and install I managed to get a scan done with it and came here to post when suddenly FF went buggy. The page jumped a couple times then scrolled to the bottom and stayed there. When I try to scroll it up it jumps faster and faster until I stop then it goes back to the bottom. I did notice that the writing I had started to post was gone for the couple instants I could see the window when trying to scroll back up. I have the dds file downloaded and am going to scan with it as well and try to post both scans and this note which I am writing in word due to progressive issue. This is a Toshiba L305 Vista HP Service Pack 2 updated yesterday <Mess removed by Elvandil for easier reading>


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Weird that everything ran together I put double or tripple spaces between each log file in the post window.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Do not put any spaces between lines. Copy the whole log (CTRL+A and CTRL+C) from Notepad and paste (CTRL+V) it.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok Here's HijackThis

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 1:52:46 PM, on 12/12/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\CFSwMgr.exe
C:\Users\User1\Downloads\ProcessExplorer\procexp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil11e_ActiveX.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.toshibadirect.com/dpdstart
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.toshibadirect.com/dpdstart
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: avast! WebRep - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: avast! WebRep - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ToshibaServiceStation] "C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TSS.exe" /hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [jswtrayutil] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Jumpstart\jswtrayutil.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast] "C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cfFncEnabler.exe] cfFncEnabler.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] TOSCDSPD.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\agr64svc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA Games\TOSHIBA Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Jumpstart Wifi Protected Setup (jswpsapi) - Atheros Communications, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Jumpstart\jswpsapi.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SmartFaceVWatchSrv - Toshiba - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SmartFaceV\SmartFaceVWatchSrv.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: TMachInfo - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Navi Support Service (TNaviSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\TOSHIBA DVD PLAYER\TNaviSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Optical Disc Drive Service (TODDSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\TODDSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Power Saver (TosCoSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TosCoSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA SMART Log Service - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SMARTLogService\TosIPCSrv.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ulead Burning Helper (UleadBurningHelper) - Ulead Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
--
End of file - 8626 bytes


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

here's dds
.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01) - NTFSAMD64 
Internet Explorer: 9.0.8112.16421 BrowserJavaVersion: 1.6.0_29
Run by User1 at 15:09:52 on 2011-12-12
Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium 6.0.6002.2.1252.1.1033.18.3963.2400 [GMT -8:00]
.
AV: avast! Antivirus *Enabled/Updated* {2B2D1395-420B-D5C9-657E-930FE358FC3C}
SP: avast! Antivirus *Enabled/Updated* {904CF271-6431-DA47-5FCE-A87D98DFB681}
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k rpcss
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k secsvcs
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k GPSvcGroup
C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\svchost.exe -k hpdevmgmt
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\TOSHIBA DVD PLAYER\TNaviSrv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\TODDSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TosCoSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SMARTLogService\TosIPCSrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k WerSvcGroup
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SmartFaceV\SmartFaceVWatchSrv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Windows\RAVCpl64.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TPwrMain.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SmoothView\SmoothView.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\FlashCards\TCrdMain.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\TOSCDSPD.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\TOSHIBA Service Station\TSS.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxext.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\CFSwMgr.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Users\User1\Downloads\ProcessExplorer\procexp.exe
C:\Users\User1\Downloads\ProcessExplorer\procexp64.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Windows\splwow64.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Mail\WinMail.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil11e_ActiveX.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cmd.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cscript.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = about:blank
uDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://www.toshibadirect.com/dpdstart
mDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://www.toshibadirect.com/dpdstart
mWinlogon: Userinit=userinit.exe
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18df081c-e8ad-4283-a596-fa578c2ebdc3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: avast! WebRep: {8e5e2654-ad2d-48bf-ac2d-d17f00898d06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {dbc80044-a445-435b-bc74-9c25c1c588a9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
TB: avast! WebRep: {8e5e2654-ad2d-48bf-ac2d-d17f00898d06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
uRun: [TOSCDSPD] TOSCDSPD.EXE
uRun: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
uRun: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
mRun: [ToshibaServiceStation] "C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TSS.exe" /hide
mRun: [jswtrayutil] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Jumpstart\jswtrayutil.exe"
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
mRun: [avast] "C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" /nogui
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
mRun: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
mRun: [cfFncEnabler.exe] cfFncEnabler.exe
StartupFolder: C:\PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\MICROS~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
mPolicies-explorer: NoActiveDesktop = 1 (0x1)
mPolicies-explorer: NoActiveDesktopChanges = 1 (0x1)
mPolicies-explorer: BindDirectlyToPropertySetStorage = 0 (0x0)
mPolicies-system: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0 (0x0)
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - {FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_29-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0029-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_29-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_29-windows-i586.cab
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 68.87.69.150 68.87.85.102
TCP: Interfaces\{C12D3495-9B83-4917-A534-5FCF1ED20B86} : DhcpNameServer = 68.87.69.150 68.87.85.102
BHO-X64: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO-X64: AcroIEHelperStub - No File
BHO-X64: avast! WebRep: {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
BHO-X64: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
TB-X64: avast! WebRep: {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
mRun-x64: [ToshibaServiceStation] "C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TSS.exe" /hide
mRun-x64: [jswtrayutil] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Jumpstart\jswtrayutil.exe"
mRun-x64: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun-x64: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
mRun-x64: [avast] "C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" /nogui
mRun-x64: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
mRun-x64: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
mRun-x64: [cfFncEnabler.exe] cfFncEnabler.exe
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - C:\Users\User1\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\b1xf0b74.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - about:blank
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 0
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.79\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32.dll
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 tos_sps64;TOSHIBA tos_sps64 Service;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tos_sps64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tos_sps64.sys [?]
R1 aswSnx;aswSnx;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys [?]
R1 aswSP;aswSP;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys [?]
R1 JSWPSLWF;JumpStart Wireless Filter Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\jswpslwfx.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\jswpslwfx.sys [?]
R1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv64.sys [2011-7-22 14928]
R1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\saskutil64.sys [2011-7-12 12368]
R2 !SASCORE;SAS Core Service;C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCore64.exe [2011-8-11 140672]
R2 AdobeARMservice;Adobe Acrobat Update Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe [2011-6-6 64952]
R2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys [?]
R2 aswMonFlt;aswMonFlt;\??\C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys [?]
R2 avast! Antivirus;avast! Antivirus;C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe [2011-11-21 44768]
R2 FontCache;Windows Font Cache Service;C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation [2008-1-20 21504]
R2 TMachInfo;TMachInfo;C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe [2008-8-18 46392]
R2 TOSHIBA SMART Log Service;TOSHIBA SMART Log Service;C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SMARTLogService\TosIPCSrv.exe [2007-12-3 175104]
R3 FwLnk;FwLnk Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\FwLnk.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\FwLnk.sys [?]
R3 SmartFaceVWatchSrv;SmartFaceVWatchSrv;C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SmartFaceV\SmartFaceVWatchSrv.exe [2008-4-24 84992]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 138576]
S2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-8-14 136176]
S3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-8-14 136176]
S3 jswpsapi;Jumpstart Wifi Protected Setup;C:\Program Files (x86)\Jumpstart\jswpsapi.exe [2011-7-13 954368]
S3 PerfHost;Performance Counter DLL Host;C:\Windows\SysWOW64\perfhost.exe [2008-1-20 19968]
S3 WPFFontCache_v0400;Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 4.0.0.0;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\WPFFontCache_v0400.exe [2010-3-18 1020768]
S4 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v2.0.50727_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe [2011-7-13 89920]
S4 ConfigFree Gadget Service;ConfigFree Gadget Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\CFProcSRVC.exe [2008-4-3 36864]
S4 ConfigFree Service;ConfigFree Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe [2008-4-16 40960]
S4 KR10I64;KR10I64;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\kr10i64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\kr10i64.sys [?]
S4 KR10N64;KR10N64;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\kr10n64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\kr10n64.sys [?]
.
=============== File Associations ===============
.
JSEFile=C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WScript.exe "%1" %*
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2011-12-12 21:51:44 388096 ----a-r- C:\Users\User1\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}\HiJackThis.exe
2011-12-12 21:51:44 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro
2011-12-12 21:30:42 69000 ----a-w- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{0F9937F6-177D-421F-ADD8-1C73241BC369}\offreg.dll
2011-12-12 19:09:24 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\pss
2011-12-11 19:35:46 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\User1\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
2011-12-11 19:35:38 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes
2011-12-11 19:35:34 25416 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys
2011-12-11 19:35:34 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2011-12-11 19:33:50 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\User1\AppData\Roaming\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2011-12-11 19:33:18 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2011-12-11 19:33:18 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2011-12-09 14:46:34 8822856 ----a-w- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{0F9937F6-177D-421F-ADD8-1C73241BC369}\mpengine.dll
2011-12-02 17:47:43 134104 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
2011-11-21 16:38:38 591192 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswSnx.sys
2011-11-21 16:38:36 66904 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
2011-11-21 16:38:30 41184 ----a-w- C:\Windows\avastSS.scr
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2011-12-10 20:58:33 414368 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2011-12-10 18:47:58 472808 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2011-09-20 21:06:18 1426304 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys
.
============= FINISH: 15:12:27.82 ===============


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

here's attach
.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01)
.
Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium 
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume2
Install Date: 7/13/2011 9:28:31 AM
System Uptime: 12/12/2011 2:10:22 PM (1 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: TOSHIBA | | Portable PC
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T3400 @ 2.16GHz | CPU | 2166/667mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 140 GiB total, 80.964 GiB free.
D: is CDROM ()
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP192: 11/27/2011 9:09:43 AM - Scheduled Checkpoint
RP193: 11/28/2011 1:07:46 PM - Scheduled Checkpoint
RP194: 11/29/2011 6:43:01 AM - Windows Update
RP195: 11/30/2011 7:49:57 AM - Scheduled Checkpoint
RP196: 12/1/2011 1:15:47 PM - Scheduled Checkpoint
RP197: 12/2/2011 6:52:56 AM - Windows Update
RP198: 12/3/2011 11:55:25 AM - Scheduled Checkpoint
RP199: 12/4/2011 1:03:50 PM - Scheduled Checkpoint
RP200: 12/6/2011 6:45:52 AM - Windows Update
RP201: 12/8/2011 6:26:23 AM - Windows Update
RP202: 12/9/2011 6:45:50 AM - Windows Update
RP203: 12/10/2011 9:41:46 AM - Windows Update
RP204: 12/10/2011 10:42:19 AM - Removed Java(TM) 6 Update 29
RP205: 12/10/2011 10:44:08 AM - Removed Amazon Links
RP206: 12/10/2011 10:47:39 AM - Installed Java(TM) 6 Update 29
RP207: 12/12/2011 1:19:33 PM - Installed HiJackThis
RP208: 12/12/2011 1:33:36 PM - Removed HiJackThis
RP209: 12/12/2011 1:37:29 PM - Installed HiJackThis
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
2007 Microsoft Office system
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
Adobe Reader X (10.1.1)
AIO_CDB_ProductContext
AIO_CDB_Software
AIO_Scan
Atheros Driver Installation Program
Atheros Wi-Fi Protected Setup Library
avast! Free Antivirus
BufferChm
CD/DVD Drive Acoustic Silencer
Cisco EAP-FAST Module
Cisco LEAP Module
Cisco PEAP Module
Copy
Destinations
DeviceManagementQFolder
DocProc
DocProcQFolder
DVD MovieFactory for TOSHIBA
F300
F300_Help
F300Trb
Fax
Google Earth
Google Update Helper
HiJackThis
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
HP Update
Java Auto Updater
Java(TM) 6 Update 29
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware version 1.51.2.1300
Microsoft Office 2000 SR-1 Professional
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Professional Hybrid 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Suite Activation Assistant
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft XML Parser
Mozilla Firefox 8.0.1 (x86 en-US)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB941833)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
QuickBooks Financial Center
Realtek 8169 8168 8101E 8102E Ethernet Driver
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Realtek USB 2.0 Card Reader
SAMSUNG Intelli-studio
Scan
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2416473)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2478663)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2518870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2539636)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2572078)
Security Update for Windows Media Encoder (KB2447961)
Status
Toolbox
TOSHIBA Assist
TOSHIBA ConfigFree
TOSHIBA Desktop Links
TOSHIBA DVD PLAYER
TOSHIBA Extended Tiles for Windows Mobility Center
TOSHIBA Face Recognition
TOSHIBA Hardware Setup
Toshiba Registration
TOSHIBA Service Station
TOSHIBA Speech System Applications
TOSHIBA Speech System SR Engine(U.S.) Version1.0
TOSHIBA Speech System TTS Engine(U.S.) Version1.0
TOSHIBA Supervisor Password
TOSHIBA Value Added Package
TrayApp
UnloadSupport
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523)
Update for Office 2007 (KB934528)
Update for Office System 2007 Setup (KB929722)
WebReg
WildTangent Games
Windows Media Encoder 9 Series
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
12/6/2011 2:08:53 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The Network List Service service depends on the Network Location Awareness service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
12/6/2011 2:08:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7026] - The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: AFD aswRdr aswSnx aswSP aswTdi DfsC JSWPSLWF NetBIOS netbt nsiproxy PSched RasAcd rdbss Smb spldr tdx Wanarpv6
12/6/2011 2:08:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The Workstation service depends on the Network Store Interface Service service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
12/6/2011 2:08:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The WebDav Client Redirector Driver service depends on the Redirected Buffering Sub Sysytem service which failed to start because of the following error: A device attached to the system is not functioning.
12/6/2011 2:08:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The WebClient service depends on the WebDav Client Redirector Driver service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
12/6/2011 2:08:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper service depends on the Ancilliary Function Driver for Winsock service which failed to start because of the following error: A device attached to the system is not functioning.
12/6/2011 2:08:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The SMB MiniRedirector Wrapper and Engine service depends on the Redirected Buffering Sub Sysytem service which failed to start because of the following error: A device attached to the system is not functioning.
12/6/2011 2:08:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The SMB 2.0 MiniRedirector service depends on the SMB MiniRedirector Wrapper and Engine service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
12/6/2011 2:08:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The SMB 1.x MiniRedirector service depends on the SMB MiniRedirector Wrapper and Engine service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
12/6/2011 2:08:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The Network Store Interface Service service depends on the NSI proxy service service which failed to start because of the following error: A device attached to the system is not functioning.
12/6/2011 2:08:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The Network Location Awareness service depends on the Network Store Interface Service service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
12/6/2011 2:08:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The IP Helper service depends on the Network Store Interface Service service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
12/6/2011 2:08:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The DNS Client service depends on the NetIO Legacy TDI Support Driver service which failed to start because of the following error: A device attached to the system is not functioning.
12/6/2011 2:08:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The DHCP Client service depends on the Ancilliary Function Driver for Winsock service which failed to start because of the following error: A device attached to the system is not functioning.
12/6/2011 2:08:19 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service netprofm with arguments "" in order to run the server: {A47979D2-C419-11D9-A5B4-001185AD2B89}
12/6/2011 2:08:19 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service netman with arguments "" in order to run the server: {BA126AD1-2166-11D1-B1D0-00805FC1270E}
12/6/2011 2:08:19 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service fdPHost with arguments "" in order to run the server: {145B4335-FE2A-4927-A040-7C35AD3180EF}
12/6/2011 2:07:09 PM, Error: EventLog [6008] - The previous system shutdown at 2:02:49 PM on 12/6/2011 was unexpected.
12/12/2011 9:59:00 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "" in order to run the server: {9E175B6D-F52A-11D8-B9A5-505054503030}
12/12/2011 9:58:56 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service EventSystem with arguments "" in order to run the server: {1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF}
12/12/2011 9:58:49 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service ShellHWDetection with arguments "" in order to run the server: {DD522ACC-F821-461A-A407-50B198B896DC}
12/12/2011 9:56:15 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7026] - The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: aswSnx aswSP aswTdi SASDIFSV SASKUTIL spldr Wanarpv6
12/12/2011 9:56:15 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The Computer Browser service depends on the Server service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
12/12/2011 9:55:22 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig [10000] - WLAN Extensibility Module has failed to start. Module Path: C:\Windows\system32\athihvs.dll Error Code: 21
12/12/2011 9:54:56 AM, Error: EventLog [6008] - The previous system shutdown at 9:51:15 AM on 12/12/2011 was unexpected.
12/12/2011 5:24:49 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig [10003] - WLAN Extensibility Module has stopped unexpectedly. Module Path: C:\Windows\system32\athihvs.dll
12/11/2011 9:57:21 AM, Error: EventLog [6008] - The previous system shutdown at 9:53:50 AM on 12/11/2011 was unexpected.
12/11/2011 9:47:26 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Diagnostic System Host service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 2 time(s).
12/11/2011 9:47:26 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 2 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 300000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
12/11/2011 9:47:26 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Tablet PC Input Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 2 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 120000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
12/11/2011 9:47:26 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Superfetch service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 2 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
12/11/2011 9:47:26 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The ReadyBoost service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 2 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
12/11/2011 9:47:26 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Program Compatibility Assistant Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 2 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
12/11/2011 9:47:26 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Portable Device Enumerator Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 2 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 300000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
12/11/2011 9:47:26 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Network Connections service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 2 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 100 milliseconds: Restart the service.
12/11/2011 9:47:26 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Distributed Link Tracking Client service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 2 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 300000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
12/11/2011 9:47:26 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Desktop Window Manager Session Manager service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 2 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 300000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
12/11/2011 9:46:36 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7032] - The Service Control Manager tried to take a corrective action (Restart the service) after the unexpected termination of the Windows Management Instrumentation service, but this action failed with the following error: An instance of the service is already running.
12/11/2011 10:00:25 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Diagnostic System Host service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
12/11/2011 10:00:25 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The WLAN AutoConfig service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 120000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
12/11/2011 10:00:25 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 120000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
12/11/2011 10:00:25 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Windows Audio Endpoint Builder service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
12/11/2011 10:00:25 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Tablet PC Input Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
12/11/2011 10:00:25 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Superfetch service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
12/11/2011 10:00:25 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The ReadyBoost service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
12/11/2011 10:00:25 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Program Compatibility Assistant Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
12/11/2011 10:00:25 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Portable Device Enumerator Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 120000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
12/11/2011 10:00:25 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Network Connections service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 100 milliseconds: Restart the service.
12/11/2011 10:00:25 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Distributed Link Tracking Client service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 120000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
12/11/2011 10:00:25 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Desktop Window Manager Session Manager service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 120000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
12/10/2011 3:07:49 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10016] - The machine-default permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID {9BA05972-F6A8-11CF-A442-00A0C90A8F39} to the user User1-PC\User1 SID (S-1-5-21-3613448676-1014793280-4235743797-1000) from address LocalHost (Using LRPC). This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.
12/10/2011 3:07:49 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10016] - The machine-default permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID {682159D9-C321-47CA-B3F1-30E36B2EC8B9} to the user User1-PC\User1 SID (S-1-5-21-3613448676-1014793280-4235743797-1000) from address LocalHost (Using LRPC). This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.
.
==== End Of File ===========================


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

My machine has frozen and required me to force a shutdown twice in the last 4 1/2 hours. I am currently in safe mode running a Malwarebytes scan. I will do a SuperAntiSpyware scan as well as check the mmost recent Avast logfile for the scheduled scan that should have occured an hour ago. 

Help


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

The scheduled Avast scan was clean, the MBAM quick scan was clean and the SAS had 14 cookies. 
I then started a full SAS scan which froze at this file; C:\WINDOWS\WI…\AMD64_NETFX-MSCORDBI_DLL_B03F57F11D50A3A_6.O.6000.16720_NONE_289F0F0F479EEC56
FOR OVER TEN MINUTES. 
IE had frozen about 4 minutes after the scan froze and the machine locked up at ten+ minutes and I had to force a shutdown. 

running full MBAM scan now.

EEK


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I've updated and got 8 new updates one of which is cumulative for IE9. 
This may fix the problems.
If anyone sees anything in these posts that indicates I'm missing something or shows a problem please let me know. 
Thank You
A little less frustrated user


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

My machine keeps freezing while using IE9 and I have to force it too shut down. both IE and FF were running this last time. 
What can I do to diagnose and fix this?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tried running both without Add-ons?


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm not sure how to do that.

There is also an issue of IE logging me off of TSG after I login. Even when I refresh it is logged off right after logging in. I also noticed before you posted to me that if I clicked back it showed me logged in then off when I refreshed that page.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

For *IE9*:

Press the Windows key + R to open a Run box.

Type (or paste): *iexplore.exe -extoff*

Click OK.

For *Firefox*:

Read *How to Run Firefox in Safe Mode*

Select *Disable all add-ons*.

If that does the job, you'll need to isolate the faulty add-on(s).

I would suspect AdblockPlus in Firefox...


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Done now how do Itell if the problem is fixed? I'm leary of running w/o them


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, you're the one telling us you were having problems with IE9 and Firefox. Still having the problems without the add-ons?


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Hmm The issue is random freezing up. They operate normally right up until they freeze.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try IE9 on TSG.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I am using IE9 now.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

IE9 Seems to be the source of the problem. It is having a heck of a time and FF seems to load the same page IE is stuck on or going slow on normally. I regret installing it now. I don't remember why I was keeping with IE8 but it had something to do with how IE9 affected my machine when it first came out on an update. It also seems to remember history and login info when I have it set to delete everything when the browser is closed. Is there some procedure I need to follow from here to make certain it is IE9? I also cannot recall what I did to remove it and go back to IE8 the last time I tried it. finally should I turn the addons on FF back on?


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I went back to IE8. It was simple from the MS website instructions. 

A new event this morning. The machine froze while using MS Word. Right at the end of a spell check it just froze. I let it sit for a long time and had to force a shut down. I was online but not using the internet.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If the machine is freezing randomly, it may be due to RAM memory problems. If the freezes happen no matter what program you are using, then I would check out the RAM.

Download memtest from here: http://www.memtest.org/#downiso

Burn the iso Image to a cd using Imgburn, download from here: http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download

Then boot with the cd, and let it run overnight. See if there are any errors in the morning.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I ran it and it completed two full tests in just over two hours before I went to bed so I shut it down for the night.
Both test results said there were no errors.

Edit: Toshiba includes disc burning software.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

The machine froze up two times yesterday and once overnight. All three of these events occured during a Defrag attempt. I do not know how much was completed. 
Something is consuming large quantities of my CPU. It doesn't matter what I am doing with the computer. 
I also noticed that yesterday I used IE8 to watch something on Hulu and the iexplore process associated was running at 490,000+K I've never seen anything take up that much memory space to run.

Is this a hardware or software problem?

Edit
I was wrong it wasn't Hulu it was TVLand that I was watching.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

This is weird. If I change pages I am logged out but coming back several pages to this one I am still logged in!? 
How is that possible? I am in IE8. Something is very hinky here.

Yup I just clicked forums and was logged out even after a refresh and came back to this page and am still logged in. 
How is this possible? It is the same browser window.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I have this post in Vista Forum; http://forums.techguy.org/general-security/1030968-not-sure-if-virus-something-2.html#post8189851 
I have not figured out what is going on & it is starting to look like my hardware is going bad. Yet I still think it is a software issue.
The only thing I can add to that thread is that I have a lot of processes shut off because of the consuming of my CPU by whatever process, or handles, or threads are running that I am unable to detect, understand or see. 
Can someone please help me diagnopse the hardware onmy machine to eliminate it? 
Toshiba Sat. L305, X64, Dual CPU T3400, 4gig RAM, BIOS Insyde 2.20 12-9-09

In Sys Info I also see this; \DEVICE\HarddiskVolume2
I am thinking I should only have one "volume" on here as I installed this sytem from the boot disk I made when I bought it. Am I misunderstanding something?

Oh yea I have been freezing up a lot lately and it froze after typing all that above when I clicked on submit. I had to force a shutdown and reboot. Here we go fingers crossed.

EDIT
It IE8 keeps logging me out.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That can happen because you are going back to a page that's cached on your computer. Log-in issues are generally related to cookies or security programs. Be sure to clear all cookies and then grab a new one for TSG.

This may or may not be malware related so we'll do some troubleshooting to rule out malware.

Go to *Start *- *Search *and copy and paste the following command:

It will appear at the top of the Menu. Right-click on it and choose "Run as Administrator". This will export the registry key to a file located at C:\look.txt. It will be large so please zip it and upload it as an attachment.


```
regedit /e C:\look.txt "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services"
```


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I pasted this; 
regedit /e C:\look.txt "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services" to the search window and chose run as administrator. this opened a registry editor. I am unsire of how to proceed. I opened C:\ and entered look.txt after it and get the red circle with an X saying Windows cannot find when I press enter.
Here is a scrn shot of the window that came up.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry, I don't have a Vista machine and I thought those were the correct instructions that I found. We can do it manually though.

So please expand the branches you see in the screenshot by click on the "thingy" to the left of each of these:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
SYSTEM
CurrentControlSet

Then under CurrentControl Set click once on Services to highlight it and then click on "File" and select "Export" and name the file Services before saving it to your desktop. It should automatically have a .reg extension. Zip that file up and attach it here please.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I hope this it right. I am an infrequent user of zip

EDIT sorry for not mentioning the Vista HP OS in my post.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

No, it's fine. I knew it was Vista from the logs.

Please download *SystemLook* from the link below and save it to your Desktop.

http://jpshortstuff.247fixes.com/SystemLook_x64.exe


Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
Copy the content of the following code box into the main text field:

```
:filefind
afd.sys
```

Click the *Look* button to start the scan.
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
*Note:* The log can also be found on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 07:58 on 18/12/2011 by User1
Administrator - Elevation successful
========== filefind ==========
Searching for "afd.sys"
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\afd.sys --a---- 405504 bytes [18:34 13/07/2011] [14:20 21/04/2011] 0CC146C4ADDEA45791B18B1E2659F4A9
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-winsock-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_3406de1616ca9086\afd.sys --a---- 408064 bytes [02:48 21/01/2008] [02:48 21/01/2008] DB37041AB857ABC7E179E856D8E1582C
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-winsock-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18639_none_33ef7c5016dab752\afd.sys --a---- 407552 bytes [18:34 13/07/2011] [13:42 21/04/2011] 9BB97042FA331A0FB4BDD98B9280A50A
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-winsock-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.22905_none_34958b832fe3983b\afd.sys --a---- 408064 bytes [18:34 13/07/2011] [13:47 21/04/2011] B53144D2EBB0843DD0436F5EA6953F65
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-winsock-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_35f2572213ec5bd2\afd.sys --a---- 406016 bytes [23:51 13/07/2011] [05:44 11/04/2009] 12415CCFD3E7CEC55B5184E67B039FE4
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-winsock-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18457_none_35be4fb214130ed1\afd.sys --a---- 405504 bytes [18:34 13/07/2011] [14:20 21/04/2011] 0CC146C4ADDEA45791B18B1E2659F4A9
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-winsock-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.22629_none_366a5ebb2d168a9d\afd.sys --a---- 405504 bytes [18:34 13/07/2011] [13:54 21/04/2011] 7B8E5F3A0626CA83B706F0738830845F
-= EOF =-


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Was surfing with FF on PBS and the machine froze. I had to force shutdown.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *OTS.exe * to your Desktop. 

Close any open browsers.
If your Real protection or Antivirus interferes with OTS, allow it to run.
Double-click on *OTS.exe* to start the program.
In *Additional Scans *section put a check in Disabled MS Config Items and EventViewer logs
Now click the *Run Scan *button on the toolbar.
Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file.
Use the *Reply* button, scroll down to the attachments section and attach the notepad file here.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

attachment enclosed

Hitting reply did not work. The page loaded slowly and incompletely. I had to relogin the use advanced and it also loaded slowly and incompletely. I refreshed and it finally went through normally.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I deleted the attachment as it's served its purpose. There's nothing to do there.

Please download aswMBR.exe and save it to your desktop.

Double click aswMBR.exe to start the tool. (Vista/Windows 7 users - right click to run as administrator)

Click *Scan*.

Upon completion of the scan, click *Save log* then save it to your desktop and post that log in your next reply for review. 
*Note - do NOT attempt any Fix yet. *


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

aswMBR version 0.9.8.986 Copyright(c) 2011 AVAST Software
Run date: 2011-12-18 10:22:54
-----------------------------
10:22:54.716 OS Version: Windows x64 6.0.6002 Service Pack 2
10:22:54.716 Number of processors: 2 586 0xF0D
10:22:54.716 ComputerName: USER1-PC UserName: User1
10:22:55.356 Initialize success
10:22:55.418 AVAST engine defs: 11121800
10:22:56.807 Disk 0 (boot) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 -> \Device\Ide\IAAStorageDevice-1
10:22:56.807 Disk 0 Vendor: FUJITSU_ 0000 Size: 152627MB BusType: 3
10:22:56.838 Disk 0 MBR read successfully
10:22:56.838 Disk 0 MBR scan
10:22:56.838 Disk 0 Windows VISTA default MBR code
10:22:56.853 Service scanning
10:22:58.398 Modules scanning
10:22:58.398 Disk 0 trace - called modules:
10:22:58.398 
10:22:58.913 AVAST engine scan C:\Windows
10:23:00.909 AVAST engine scan C:\Windows\system32
10:24:07.537 AVAST engine scan C:\Windows\system32\drivers
10:24:15.992 AVAST engine scan C:\Users\User1
10:25:22.786 Disk 0 MBR has been saved successfully to "C:\Users\User1\Desktop\MBR.dat"
10:25:22.801 The log file has been saved successfully to "C:\Users\User1\Desktop\aswMBRlog.txt"


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please follow the instructions at the following link to open the Event Viewer:

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-CA/windows-vista/Open-Event-Viewer

Look under both "Application" and "System" for recent (the last 48 hours or so) errors (shown in red) and if found, do this for each one.

Double-click the error to open it up and then click on the icon that looks like two pieces of paper. This will copy the full error. Then "paste" the error into Notepad. Do this for each one until you have them all listed in Notepad and then copy and paste the list in a reply here please.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I got logged off during the last post and after three or four attempts to login again the machine went BSOD. I am using FF right now.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Did you clear your cookies and Firefox cache? Log off first and then do those things and log back in again.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I just got it open. I did notice as I searched that somehow in System properties remote access has been turned back on. Is that part of what the programs you asked me to run did? The problem was occuring in IE8. So no I didn;t clear FF which should be set to not keep any history. I cleared the IE cookies the last time you suggested it. I've just opened Event Viewer.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks as if the Event Viewer has been wiped in the Applications and Services Logs. In Custom Views, Administrative Events there are 13,795 events, mostly warnings but some errors.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

There are alot of events in the Custom/Administrative Avents. This is the last error before shutdown this AM. I had left the machine Defragging when I went to bed And the next three which occured this morning. Finally the most recent Error. There is no copy option as you described it.This is from the Details tab. //./root/CIMV2 SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99 0x80041003 First Error this morning - System - Provider [ Name] Microsoft-Windows-Eventlog [ Guid] {fc65ddd8-d6ef-4962-83d5-6e5cfe9ce148} EventID 1101 Version 0 Level 2 Task 101 Opcode 0 Keywords 0x4020000000000000 - TimeCreated [ SystemTime] 2011-12-18T12:47:42.368Z EventRecordID 22625 Correlation - Execution [ ProcessID] 604 [ ThreadID] 1284 Channel Security Computer User1-PC Security - UserData - AuditEventsDropped Reason 34 8:38:30 PM 12/17/2011 613 Next Error (second today) DB070C0006001100140026001E00D902DB070C0000001200040026001E00D902600900003C000000010000006009000000000000B00400000100000000000000 Fourth event //./root/CIMV2 SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99 0x80041003 Most recent Error //./root/CIMV2 SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99 0x80041003


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Do you have your Vista installation CD?


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

That's doesn't sound good. yes I have the recovery discs I made when I first started it up.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

No, it's not to reformat the system but to repair it. Let's try this first:

Please follow the first link to run chkdsk:

http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/67612-check-disk-chkdsk.html

and then the second one to see how to retrieve the log and post that log here please.

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/96938-check-disk-chkdsk-read-event-viewer-log.html


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Woof Back of hand to forehead I'm already copying email to a folder for transfer to a flash drive.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I couldn't get my machine to do as the instructions say but I figured it out. I have copied the info to a word doc it's 4 pages.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

How old is this computer?


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm going to guess at 4 years. I added a new HD a couple of years ago. Guessing tha this may be what you are wondering about; The right click and select find instruction did not work as find was greyed out. but in the right column of the Event Viewer there were all the commands and some others. I used that then the copy function that was on that column under the chosen item.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The chkdsk scan is showing bad clusters and sectors which are generally signs of pending hard drive failure.

I would go to the manufacturer's web site and run their hard drive diagnostics and report back the findings. Some diagnostic utilities may have a repair option if a problem is found and others may not, they may only report the problems.

Edit: I hadn't seen your last post before posting this. That's odd that you would have had to replace a hard drive after only 2 years and perhaps now again.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Yea I'm not real happy with Toshiba I'll probably go with something else after this. You'd cringe at how many times I had to send it into the factory back then. It took over a year to get a proper servicing so that it would function without crashing. This was within the first year! I added the larger faster HD after that to gain speed.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I'll let you know what happens on their site.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I would run a diagnostic utility to establish the status of the hard drive. If it needs to be replaced then you will have to do a full back up and reformat.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK. I'm signing off for the night. I'll check back tomorrow.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Just be sure you have everything backed up before attempting any repair with the diagnostics utility as data could be lost in some sectors.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I've only just loaded Everest to find out the exact Drive info. I may wait until tomorrow to finish up once I find the diagnostic utility. It's a Fujitsu MHZ2160BH (160GB 5400RPM, SATA-II)


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

From this page; http://storage.toshiba.com/main.aspx?Path=ServicesSupport/FujitsuDrivesUSandCanada/SoftwareUtilities 
I have the DOS diagnostic Tool Ver 7.0 I am unsure if it is correct but it seems right. I have already saved my email and cos folder to outside storage. Is there anything else I might look for to save before risking any damage? I'll check in tomorrow.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, that appears to be the correct one. What is your "cos" folder?

Be sure to backup everything in your "My Documents" folder which would include documents, photos, videos, music, etc. You can also backup your "favourites" and "bookmarks" so that you can import them back in after the fresh installation, if that's necessary.

You shouldn't backup third party programs, they should be reinstalled using their media to be sure you're not transferring problems over to the new installation. Just be sure you have the media and the necessary license keys.

There is also a way to backup your user account settings but it might be best to start fresh with those as well.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

DOH That should be Docs


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Oh, OK. No wonder I don't have one of those.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I actually ended up using a different windows based tool. Fujitsu HDD Diagnostic Tool. The Short Test stopped and told me I had bad sectors and asked to do an Extended Test which I did. The test seemed to freeze at about 35% but it was just slowed including the countdown clock being stopped. It went real slow through 36-37% then started moving as fast as it had prior to it slowing. I mention this in case the apparent location of the bad sectors matters. The result was that it Passed. What now? How do I backup favorites etc.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh Yea I was scanning with Seatools this morning and it froze up so I'm running in safe mode with networking right now. I think I'll try that again since the Fujitsu scan passed.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I've restarted and am in normal mode. I forgot to mention that it seems to me that explore.exe is the defect here. Several times yesterday I had to restart some program because explorer.exe froze up. Maybe its on the bad sectors.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Can you post those diagnostic reports please? Both the short and extended ones.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Veryfrustratedus said:


> I've restarted and am in normal mode. I forgot to mention that it seems to me that explore.exe is the defect here. Several times yesterday I had to restart some program because explorer.exe froze up. Maybe its on the bad sectors.


I assume you mean the browser (iexplore.exe), right?


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

No. I thought the OS internal search program was called explorer. Like when you open documents from the start menu that window is called the MS explorer window. Is that a browser?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Oh, OK. I thought you were having problems with IE earlier in this thread so I assumed that's what you were referring to.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

IE was crashing. I just made the assumption that the problem with explorer yesterday was at its source. you still get to decide what the problem is.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I ran Sea Tools again and it froze up halfway through. It sat there for more than two hours and ran for a total of 3 1/2 hours.

I'm unsure how to proceed.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please post the logs from the initial diagnostic (short and extended) and this one if any was created.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

I feel embarrassed. I deleted the Sea Tools since it didn't work. The Fujitsu doesn't leave a log. I have to shut everything off to run a Short Test to see if I can copy it to notepad.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It would be nice to be able to read the finds. If you run the diagnostics again do they no longer indicate any problems?


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Well Just now the Fujitsu Short Test was stuck at 10%. It is supposed to take 30-90 seconds and the two minute timer that runs when it starts ran down three times with no movement so I aborted it. The Extended check I did earlier took 90+minutes. As for the Sea Tool there was nothing it just froze the machine. As I said earlier the Original Short Test stopped telling me to do an Extended Test due to bad sectors. The Extended Test said I Passed. I'm guessing that you'd like to see the rest of it which was about 7-10 lines which I think only gave stats I can't read. I'll set it to run when I finish for the day and try to copy the result to Notepad if you like.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, please do that.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

As you wish. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thank you.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

here it is. There isn't much. I had run this diagnostic normally while still up and if froze at 48%. So I ran it in safe mode. IDK if that is significant.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's run chkdsk again then and post that report to see if there are still any bad clusers or sectors.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

OOPS posted wrong part of the log. Here's the attached version


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

This is a laptop, right?


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes. Toshiba L305-S5945


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks. I was 99% sure of that but wanted to confirm it.

It's not good news when there are bad sectors on the hard drive. They will only get larger over time and eventually the drive will fail.

I think the best way to proceed would be to either replace the drive again and reload the operating system, drivers and programs (or replace the laptop and destroy the drive, if that's an option for you) Either way, you will start fresh without any errors or problems.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

So how long does it have? 4KB out of a 160Gig drive seems rather small. I guess I'm, gonna have to start researching good laptops. One more question. I have made backup discs, rather let the machine make them with backup & restore, in the past and then when it came time to use them I get no joy. I don't even bother to make them anymore since they never work. I just try to copy my emails and docs regularly. Is there some trick to using a backup disc?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You can never tell, it may last a while, it may fail very soon.

As for your question on backups, perhaps you could start a new thread for help with that because there are various methods that others know more about. Myself, I just back up my documents, photos, etc. to an external hard drive as I don't care about e-mails.

But I can tell you, when you get your fresh installation set up, the best method to use is imaging software such as Acronis True Image. With that program you take an image of your drive and then perform regular incremental backups and if you get infected you can restore your system to the way it was when it was clean without having to load drivers and programs in a matter of minutes.

Here's a link to Acronis for information:

http://www.acronis.com/homecomputing/products/trueimage/

It's not free but not very expensive either and well worth it.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank You


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.

I had asked for input from other moderators who know more about hardware issues than I do and one suggestion was that it could be due to the design of the laptop where the drive is too close to hot running parts which would reduce it's life expectancy. That sounds plausible given you had to replace a hard drive after about the same length of time as well.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you. I agree it is possible. I also suspect less than top notch quality of product or manufacture.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome and good luck.


----------

